# Eating bee's wax?



## dehavik

You can eat beeswax. Before extracting, much of the nation's honey was sold in comb form, and people either ate both honey and comb together, or 'chewed out' the honey and spit out the wax. I've done both.

Your body does not extract any nutrients, fiber, etc. from it (for it has none), and the wax will just pass through your system, but you can eat as much of it as you like without any harm.

The only caveat here, is that you want to know where the wax is from. Chemicals such as pesticides and bee medications can be absorbed by the wax. Chemicals have been found in foundation. If you use foundationless frames, the bees will produce beautiful, very thin wax (no thick mid-rib like foundation) that is fresh and perfect for eating or chewing. If you are treatment-free, your wax is the cleanest and safest to eat. If you treat, put a couple foundationless frames in your super (mark the top of the frame) and use those for comb honey.


----------



## basser59

I have not used any Chemicals in my hives, most of my frames have plastic foundation, but I did do what you sugested. In the top super I put a few foundationless frames, when I pulled them I froze them for a couple of days.
Thank you!!


----------



## honeyman46408

http://www.ehow.com/video_4766218_health-benefits-honeycomb.html


----------



## amethysta

I've eaten plenty of bee's wax in my childhood!

I wanted to tell you something that I recently learned through our local bee group. Chickens will eat bee's wax and because of their different digestive system, they can extract the omega-3 acids that we can't. So feeding your chickens honeycomb is a good way to get more omega-3 acids in your eggs.


----------

